# 3 Pigeons need a home (Not mine)



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I have seen these pigeons being posted up for some time now so..

I thought I would help them find a home faster.

There in Toronto and are wild/tumbler crosses.

$25 for them all.

I would take them but Im trying to sell my rabbit right now.

Here's the link for them... http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-3-Pigeons-W0QQAdIdZ6574802

Beatuiful birds!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Christina, 

Are you trying to sell Meadow that beautiful Rex that you just bought? They make excellent house pets and will use a litter box. All you have to do is get a litter box for him and put some of his little black pearls in it and he will return to that box. Use YESTERDAYS NEWS for the litter.

Christina, I don't know what to think of you. Do you have any idea how many rabbits are put to sleep because people just decide that they don't want them anymore. We had 44 throw away rabbits. "One man's junk is another mans treasure" My gain, their loss.

Feather


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I already made a thread for Meadow..

Im not giving him to a shelter where he can be put to sleep.

I would never in my hole life give him to a shelter or any other creature.

Read the thread and it explains why im finding him a new home.


----------

